# 2011 Trek series 5 BB90 + GXP crank compatibility



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a friend of mine that is selling me a 2011 Trek series 5 frame. That frame IS BB90
my question is can I use my current crankset Sram Red GXP with this frame?
do I need any kind of spacers or something like that?


----------



## kangelly (Apr 1, 2010)

You can use your SRAM Red GXP crankset with the frame. You just need bearing kit part # 404700. Any Trek dealer should have the part.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

kangelly said:


> You can use your SRAM Red GXP crankset with the frame. You just need bearing kit part # 404700. Any Trek dealer should have the part.


Thanks kangelly:thumbsup:


----------

